# Noob question...



## Gak (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi! First of all sorry if this is already explained in some forum tutorial.  OK, so I'm participating in my first group build. I've started the tread in normal section, and it has been moved to sticky section by admin. Now I've finished the model, so how do I change the title of the thread, so that it starts with *****FINISHED: etc. Thanks!

Ok... I just realized that you need to start a new thread when you're finished. Sorry guys! Admins please delete this thread! Thank you!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)

Just send the thread over to the "Color pics for a model I'm building" thread and it will disappear by itself


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2011)

Bot шутник.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Just send the thread over to the "Color pics for a model I'm building" thread and it will disappear by itself



Good thinking Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2011)

Where'ditgo ??!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Who??


----------

